
'Unprecedented' Wildfires Burned Across the Arctic Circle in June - tosh
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qv79b5/unprecedented-wildfires-are-burning-across-the-arctic-circle
======
yakshaving_jgt
I'm going to reveal my own ignorance here, but also suggest that I'm not alone
with this specific ignorance.

To my monkey-brain, Arctic Circle = ice. Fire is bad for ice. Fire in Arctic
Circle = We all die.

That is _not_ the case, as pointed out in the article:

> Though fire is a natural part of some Arctic ecosystems, scientists are
> calling the wildfires “unprecedented” for the month of June based on their
> size and carbon dioxide emissions.

So while this isn't good news, it's also not a doomsday omen as my initial
emotional reaction (and surely the emotional reaction of many other people)
would suggest.

~~~
xtiansimon
And my first reaction was that a research expedition to the Arctic discovers
that a melting polar ice cap has released a deadly prehistoric parasite [1]. A
resourceful helicopter pilot and the camp doctor lead the camp crew in a
desperate, gory battle against vicious creatures [2]. Until the CDC arrives,
in a last ditch effort, and starts ‘wild fires’ in an attempt to destroy the
pathogen [?].

[2]:
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084787/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084787/)

[1]:
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1235448/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1235448/)

------
headalgorithm
Related article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20446645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20446645)

